# DS #5422: Inazuma Eleven (Europe)



## Chanser (Feb 3, 2011)

^^ndsrelease-6844^^


----------



## benno300 (Feb 3, 2011)

WOOhoo 1st reply great game.
In English!


----------



## badgerkins (Feb 3, 2011)

Is this... is this... ENGLISH?!?!?!?


----------



## signz (Feb 3, 2011)

badgerkins said:
			
		

> Is this... is this... ENGLISH?!?!?!?


Yes, it is.
Enjoy the game.


----------



## benno300 (Feb 3, 2011)

Can't find the game!!!


----------



## Xnear (Feb 3, 2011)

Buying.


----------



## SilentRevolt (Feb 3, 2011)

finally a good game to play after PvZ,downloading rite now


----------



## Amici (Feb 3, 2011)

I found it! Unfortunately it's a AP-fixed patched version...anyone found a clean dump yet?


----------



## noahhaon (Feb 3, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNzaVNQChm0
enjoy the links!
im gonna get banned because of this but i really want to help everyone searching
so goodbye and please subscriber!


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 3, 2011)

noahhaon said:
			
		

> snip


Please we are not dumb.
People  that cant find it.... their problem


----------



## DarkStriker (Feb 3, 2011)

Didn't take long time for someone to put a romlink ehh...


----------



## Pablo3DS (Feb 3, 2011)

ENGLIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIISHHHHHH FINALLLLLLYYYYYYY
I WILL GO KICK SOME ASSES XD


----------



## maxmouse2008 (Feb 3, 2011)

Whoa its here about what 173367899 different dumps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyway, is this working on the Cyclo?


----------



## JasonYuuu (Feb 3, 2011)

It's finally here! Rejoice world! SACCA YOROZE!


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 3, 2011)

So, it's finally here, now to find it...


----------



## croagunk.master (Feb 3, 2011)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> So, it's finally here, now to find it...



Pretty easy. Took me about 2 mins.


----------



## manaphy4ever (Feb 3, 2011)

yes finally released in english first version next year second version please nintendo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




cant wait to play it have fun guys playing the game its awesome soccer game ever from level-5 recommend to you guy


----------



## Fel (Feb 3, 2011)

Soma Bringing it right now, but this game sounds delicious!


----------



## M1dz (Feb 3, 2011)

Downloading now


----------



## Nobunaga (Feb 3, 2011)

Finally XD i couldn t wait longer


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 3, 2011)

oh my lovely brother its finally here!! after soo many years (well maybe 1 year)... lets see what the fuss is all about... on saturday
lol the first reply made me think tht the first reply is in english rather than the game being in english

PS - 107 users as of now


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Feb 3, 2011)

Awesome! Thank you NDS-DDumpers for the dump.
Now, if only the down button on my DSlite was working


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 3, 2011)

Works on DSTWO.
Great game


----------



## Depravo (Feb 3, 2011)

I don't like football or football games but I may give this a try after all the hype it's getting.


----------



## don_eno (Feb 3, 2011)

hope it works on wood 1.22


----------



## Kiekoes (Feb 3, 2011)

don_eno said:
			
		

> hope it works on wood 1.22


Why don't you use Wood v1.23?


----------



## HunterJ (Feb 3, 2011)

Works for me on latest AKAIO and on my Supercard DSTWO


----------



## Depravo (Feb 3, 2011)

Kiekoes said:
			
		

> don_eno said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It may not work on that either but there's a pre-cracked version floating around.


----------



## taggart6 (Feb 3, 2011)

Awesome.  Though I wonder if the future version will be released if this doesn't sell well. 

If you like it, remember to grab a real copy to show that we want the other games released for our region!


----------



## Smartpal (Feb 3, 2011)

I may just try this even though I haven't seen the anime nor am I a fan of sports games.


----------



## Ikki (Feb 3, 2011)

Found the patched version. Not interested though, just stating how easy to find it is.


----------



## gameandmatch (Feb 3, 2011)

And may the people rejoice (I know I am)


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 3, 2011)

DutchDumpers rule
I hope I have time to play this.


----------



## croagunk.master (Feb 3, 2011)

Played it for like 10 mins and I've already got bored. I had my hopes high for this.............


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 3, 2011)

I can only find patched ROMs posing as Scene releases.
Ugh.


----------



## FlameTakuya (Feb 3, 2011)

I quote from the German release topic:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Oh wow it's finally here REJOICE
> 
> now to request a patch to replace all the dub names with the Japanese ones... Character and skill names. Although I'm pretty sure that'll take a ton of work, but I simply cannot get used to mark Evans and co. Too used to endou and co. :/
> 
> ...


----------



## SS4 (Feb 3, 2011)

Its a fake there will never be an english version


----------



## yami_sora (Feb 3, 2011)

Anyone who can help with the undub project should go here:
http://gbatemp.net/t276441-inazuma-eleven-e-full-project


----------



## .Darky (Feb 3, 2011)

May try this since it was made by Level-5. I'll just have to wait for the undub patch.

EDIT: Wow, 900th post.


----------



## digipokemaster (Feb 3, 2011)

this may seem like a dumb question but could someone tell what exact size in mb that the file is the zip is 137mb is that the size? Im just asking for the size a this is the patch version never mind i found out 256mb


----------



## digipokemaster (Feb 3, 2011)

i love the voice it britsh mania time lol


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Feb 3, 2011)

Spoiler












Voices suck though. Undub please!


----------



## SmokeFox (Feb 3, 2011)

I told that the English version was going to be released, and everyone yelled at me, see it, i told you guys so.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm going to download it, then I'm going to buy it. It's great to see Ninty localising software for the west


----------



## Man_Hunt (Feb 3, 2011)

finally english 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



this made my day !!!


----------



## 1234turtles (Feb 4, 2011)

any tips on how to beat occult junior high


----------



## Zomby_2 (Feb 4, 2011)

I must say thank you to the Dutch Dumpers, and the GBAtemp staff, finally I can quit fumbling around in German.


----------



## gameandmatch (Feb 4, 2011)

who you trying to fool?



			
				SS4 said:
			
		

> Its a fake there will never be an english version


----------



## badgerkins (Feb 4, 2011)

1234turtles said:
			
		

> any tips on how to beat occult junior high



Try to get a goal in on first half but be sure to score early or they will do that BS ghost lock and end it at around 15 mins. Second half, use Kevin to shoot for goal which will be blocked. Power up (Hold L or R) to make it abit easier. Then shoot for goal again with Kevin and he and Axel will combine their techniques for an unstoppable shot. This took me about 10 tries.


----------



## geminisama (Feb 4, 2011)

So it's finally in English. Does this game have rpg elements, like leveling up players, and stuff?
I'm not a big soccer fan, but I'm not a fan of Tennis either, and I enjoyed Mario Tennis on GBA.


----------



## The Viztard (Feb 4, 2011)

Anyone having occasional "freezing" problems with this game? Where it like hangs on a black screen and you would have to restart the DS? I'm on Wood R4 v1.22 if that matters...

Anyway, the game is fun, although the voices are sorta annoying...but the music sounds like the anime so me likey that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: The freezing seems to constantly happen right after you add Gouenji (Axel Blaze) to your team against Royal Academy and you press back. :/ I can't get past that part. Should I try going to v1.23?


----------



## FlameTakuya (Feb 4, 2011)

geminisama said:
			
		

> So it's finally in English. Does this game have rpg elements, like leveling up players, and stuff?
> I'm not a big soccer fan, but I'm not a fan of Tennis either, and I enjoyed Mario Tennis on GBA.



I don't like soccer, but I love this game. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes, it has RPG elements, from leveling up to stats to even random encounter soccer battles! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Name Translation/Undub Project here:* http://gbatemp.net/t276441-inazuma-eleven-e-full-project

Added the link to the project


----------



## ShinRyouma (Feb 4, 2011)

The clean rom work on EDGE 2.1, I'm sure it'll work on CycloDS. The opening song is funny and I don't like it. The characters voice are very British, thank God there's an undub project


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 4, 2011)

Wait, so... what is this game? I see Level-5, but I see no Layton on the cover.


----------



## Tokyo Jihen (Feb 4, 2011)

I actually like the voiceovers. English accents are great.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Feb 4, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Wait, so... what is this game? I see Level-5, but I see no Layton on the cover.


Level 5 isn't a one trick horse. They also did Ninkouni.


----------



## Ryufushichou (Feb 4, 2011)

badgerkins said:
			
		

> 1234turtles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Follow this information but change toe formation to F-butterfly and put Axel and Kevin on the far sides and max in the middle, when you start push axel into the middle and move max up, while you get kevin close to the goal, pass to kevin and during the pass make him shoot using dragon crash, it helps trust me, this is how i do it


----------



## Maplemage (Feb 4, 2011)

JasonYuuu said:
			
		

> It's finally here! Rejoice world! SACCA YOROZE!


Did you sign up just to post here? Wow, well I might try this game since many people say its good.


----------



## NamoNakamura (Feb 4, 2011)

And people wonder why Japan doesn't localize more games.  What's the point if people are just going to "undub" them?  Sure, I guess in an ideal world, Japan would just apply your typical translation patch and sell a game that way, but then even fewer people would buy it.  ...Well in that sense, in order to have an undub project, people have to pirate the game first.  Fuel to the fire, eh?

I'm deciding not to shit down the throats of the good people at Level 5 and play this game how it's meant to.  Just as soon as my copy arrives in the mail.


----------



## DJ91990 (Feb 4, 2011)

one word:

FINALLY!!


----------



## shinji888 (Feb 4, 2011)

the game doesn't work with akaio 1.8.5 (either clean and patched rom)
any help please ?


----------



## MasterDog (Feb 4, 2011)

I am getting an error 4 when trying to boot the rom.
I'm using a dstti.
Anyone else managed to get it to work with this card?

cheers


----------



## aimansss95 (Feb 4, 2011)

shinji888 said:
			
		

> the game doesn't work with akaio 1.8.5 (either clean and patched rom)
> any help please ?


Mine's works just fine. Try reformating your sd


----------



## shinji888 (Feb 4, 2011)

aimansss95 said:
			
		

> shinji888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tried but nothing only loading screen. I don't understand.
I'll try a firmware downgrade or maybe its a bad dump...
Thanks anyway


----------



## JasonYuuu (Feb 4, 2011)

tails100 said:
			
		

> JasonYuuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I actually have another inactive account but the username was less than favourable so I created a new one to post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





9 hours in and I'm still at the part where I just defeated Otaku Junior High.. Am I the only one playing this slowly?


----------



## DJPlace (Feb 4, 2011)

what's the wi-fi for this vs mode or lame ass leaderboards?


----------



## Ryufushichou (Feb 4, 2011)

Well i just finished the game and i gotta say its definitely worth all the waiting i did! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i suggest everyone give this a shot, even if you don't like soccer its still alot of fun.

EDIT: to correct myself I have finished the main story, and im thinking that as i remember someone saying there were characters from the second game found in the game files:



Spoiler



Perhaps the harder challenges you get after finishing the game is where they show up?


----------



## GeekyGuy (Feb 4, 2011)

Vincent Valentine said:
			
		

> ...even if you don't like soccer its still alot of fun. ...



QFT

I tried to like soccer, but I've never had much patience for it. That being said, Level 5 has a way of making the game interesting. I'm still trying to wrap my head around the play system, but I like what I've played thus far. They seem to have made good use of the touch screen, and man...that presentation is the stuff! They never skimp in that department. I know some folks like to rag on the voices, but I am enjoying them. The game has a Layton vibe I dig, and being an American, the British voices don't bother me. As a matter of fact, I think the voice work all fits quite well alongside the context of the story. And the story is ridiculous, but it's also quite lovable. It's a fun, little game, no doubt about it. Great music, by the way.


----------



## Wikipedia (Feb 4, 2011)

How do you beat Royal Academy?


----------



## zizer (Feb 4, 2011)

Vincent Valentine said:
			
		

> Well i just finished the game and i gotta say its definitely worth all the waiting i did!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you are quick, i just downloaded


----------



## benno300 (Feb 4, 2011)

Wikipedia said:
			
		

> How do you beat Royal Academy?


For the first time?
You don't Axel scores ones and they quit,just score ones with axel


----------



## Wikipedia (Feb 4, 2011)

benno300 said:
			
		

> Wikipedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How do you score? I can't get him to score. He just goes there and then gets into a fight with the goalie, loses and then the god hand thing happens and then it keeps going on till the match gets over.


----------



## Wikipedia (Feb 4, 2011)

Can somebody please help me?


----------



## Wikipedia (Feb 4, 2011)

Can somebody please help me?


----------



## airpirate545 (Feb 4, 2011)

You have to use Axel's fire tornado, when you go for the goal, choose the lightning symbol between chip shot and kick.


----------



## Vinsent (Feb 4, 2011)

aimansss95 said:
			
		

> shinji888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I reformatted my SD, but it still doesn't work. It doesn't get past the loading screen.


----------



## Tokyo Jihen (Feb 4, 2011)

Vinsent said:
			
		

> aimansss95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe try 1.8.5a? Mines works clean.


----------



## Kuroko Shirai (Feb 5, 2011)

How strange, the patched version of this works on R4 SDHC ver 1.32b with the DMA and Soft Reset turned off. I haven't gotten any freezes so far but I'll see... I can't even beat the first real match. =/


----------



## Orc (Feb 5, 2011)

Awesome game. Just beat Occult but been grinding a lot (fun grinding o and scouting players. Now at Team Level 21. :3

EDIT: Obviously Max is my favorite character. :3


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 5, 2011)

It's voiced by Luke from Professor Layton ¬_¬


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Feb 5, 2011)

amyone know how to change AI settings and buy stuff from the chemist shop?


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 5, 2011)

i feel grinding is required to quite an extent... it doesnt help if ur playing on PC (maybe with 0.9.7 desmume frameskip)


----------



## GeekyGuy (Feb 5, 2011)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> i feel grinding is required to quite an extent... it doesnt help if ur playing on PC (maybe with 0.9.7 desmume frameskip)



I don't know. I feel like my players level up pretty fast in comparison to your average RPG. The battles are so short, too, and they're a helluva lot more interesting than most turn-based, RPG battles.


----------



## etraininnj (Feb 5, 2011)

Is it working on the latest wood firmware, or is their freezing issues?


----------



## Goofy Time (Feb 6, 2011)

Does it work on CycloDS?


----------



## ShinRyouma (Feb 6, 2011)

Goofy Time said:
			
		

> Does it work on CycloDS?


I works on EDGE 2.1 (sometimes it freezes so I save a lot), I'm sure it works on CycloDS.


----------



## Lusankya (Feb 6, 2011)

ShinRyouma said:
			
		

> Goofy Time said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There was a patch in one of the older threads for the German version with it it works perfectly on CycloDS (no freezes at all).


----------



## BlueStar (Feb 6, 2011)

The voices in this game are great for a localisation. The main character sounds like its the same person that voices the British Dennis the Menace cartoon.


----------



## ShinRyouma (Feb 7, 2011)

Lusankya said:
			
		

> There was a patch in one of the older threads for the German version with it it works perfectly on CycloDS (no freezes at all).


Thank you for the information, but I have DSTwo so I play on it instead of EDGE. Are you sure that patch works on Europe version?


----------



## FlameTakuya (Feb 7, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> The voices in this game are great for a localisation. The main character sounds like its the same person that voices the British Dennis the Menace cartoon.



He voices Luke from Prof Layton...


----------



## Serabii (Feb 9, 2011)

The game mechanics are a getting use to but rewarding if you get the hang of it. Just beat the Occult High, with some help of grinding... I love and watch the anime and really liking this game already.

Is it me or is (Endou Mamorou) Mark Evans a slow leveler? coz I've been grinding my team and most of my teammates are at level 19-21 and yet Mark is at 17 slow....


----------



## GeekyGuy (Feb 9, 2011)

Serabii said:
			
		

> Is it me or is (Endou Mamorou) Mark Evans a slow leveler? coz I've been grinding my team and most of my teammates are at level 19-21 and yet Mark is at 17 slow....



Yeah, though your entire team (from what I understand) gets experience from matches/battles, certain players level faster than others.


----------



## BlueStar (Feb 9, 2011)

Love the tweeness and atmosphere of this game, the RPG section has a similar feel to Custom Robo Arena.

Still haven't quite got my head around the mechanics I don't think.  So it works out the standard 'form score' to work otu who would win, then you chose the safe move, the risky move or the special?  And if you chose the risky move your form number basically goes down, so if you opponent has chosen the safe move or the special they might win the ball, even if you were mis-matched at the start?  How does it work out when you 'miss' or give away a foul?  Is there any random aspect to the in-match number clashing at all?


----------



## Xokes (Feb 10, 2011)

so im using iTouchDS 3.9 and i get random freezes... I'm currently trying to get past the Royal Academy part, but the game just freezes... is there any patch ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps:wo hoo 10 posts for a lurker


----------



## Etalon (Feb 10, 2011)

Xokes said:
			
		

> so im using iTouchDS 3.9 and i get random freezes... I'm currently trying to get past the Royal Academy part, but the game just freezes... is there any patch ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, there's an AP fixed version of the english ROM.

5534 - Inazuma Eleven (Europe) (En) (Patched)	 149.63 MB

Good luck!


----------



## Xokes (Feb 10, 2011)

Etalon said:
			
		

> Xokes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ty, i'll try it right away :3
i'll report what i get for further community improvement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




kthxbai


----------



## gokujr1000 (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm downloading the game right now hopefully it's as good as everyone has hyped it up to be


----------



## Xokes (Feb 10, 2011)

gokujr1000 said:
			
		

> I'm downloading the game right now hopefully it's as good as everyone has hyped it up to be



well, im not a fan of football/soccer myself and i hated seeing 2 japanese guys testing the gameplay on YT, but i decided to give it a whirl.. Plus, i let out a good laugh 'cuz of those english accents XD

edit: so i finished testing the patched rom (thanks Etalon!) and it runs smooth with no more random freezes.. the thing is, i still get a white screen freeze right after the "Game Over" screen.. (DAM JOO Occult High!).. is this due to the game over itself or is it another random freeze ?


----------



## ZZGear (Feb 11, 2011)

so this game is like an rts sports rpg


----------



## Xokes (Feb 11, 2011)

ZZGear said:
			
		

> so this game is like an rts sports rpg



i guess you could say so :3


----------



## GeekyGuy (Feb 12, 2011)

ZZGear said:
			
		

> so this game is like an rts sports rpg



That's pretty close. In action, it plays a bit like Pokemon. Roam around the game world, recruit new players, engage in random soccer battles, and then take on schools in full matches. The matches and battles, however, are controlled pretty much like an RTS, but you can pause the action every so often to pre-calculate moves.


----------



## ShinRyouma (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm using clean rom with DSTwo 1.09, and it freezes everytime I want to recruit Hollis Ticure and Tosh Coach (Connection map), anybody has the same problem with me? Is there any solution for this?


----------



## Teclo (Apr 9, 2011)

Played it for a while last night. The localisation is pretty bizarre - I have no idea why they decided to rename the characters to really generic English names, especially when they've kept the name of the school in Japanese and of course the name of the game. It's like releasing a Naruto game where Naruto is called Kevin and Sasuke is called Peter. It reminds me horribly of 4kids stuff.

That aside, I'm sure it's a great game. You can't go far wrong with a Level 5 game.


----------



## 1234turtles (Apr 9, 2011)

Teclo said:
			
		

> Played it for a while last night. The localisation is pretty bizarre - I have no idea why they decided to rename the characters to really generic English names, especially when they've kept the name of the school in Japanese and of course the name of the game. It's like releasing a Naruto game where Naruto is called Kevin and Sasuke is called Peter. It reminds me horribly of 4kids stuff.
> 
> That aside, I'm sure it's a great game. You can't go far wrong with a Level 5 game.


lol on the naruto part
and yeah this does remind me of 4kids


----------



## Teclo (Apr 9, 2011)

Hmm, playing a few hours more of it really makes me wonder why they went with the awkward and unintuitive control method of screen tapping and drawing lines everywhere. There are 30+ years of football games that have evolved a great control scheme for football in videogames - and one of the best series is Japanese, so it's not like they've missed out on it either. I guess it was easier than doing decent AI for your team; now they can just have them running around like headless chickens until you draw a line. 

The problem is, it's incredibly hard to react to your opponents when a simple thing like making a player move to an open space is fiddly and unresponsive. I'm sure I'll get used to it in time. In fact, I'm sure this game will just devolve into spamming special attacks to get goals and then going super defensive (and spamming defensive skills) so the control scheme and things like setting up through-passes and one-twos won't matter at all. Despite that, it's hard not to enjoy when the whole game is so polished and well crafted.


----------

